# Fehlende Items im Charplaner



## Feglog (20. März 2008)

Hi!

Erstmal riesen Lob und Dank an euch das es endlich jemand in die Hand genommen hat einen solchen Planer wieder up2date zu bringen!

Eröffne mal nen Topic um fehlende Items gesammelt posten zu können.

Los gehts:
Handschuhe der Heiligen Macht
*to be continued*



greetz Feg


----------



## Babalooloo (20. März 2008)

Na da bin ich dabei - bin mal gespannt wie der nette Programmierer den reinbekommt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber als Jäger muss der sein  - is laut Bluepost bestätigt dass der mit 2.4 kommt


----------



## Exoduz66 (20. März 2008)

http://wow.curse.com/images/details/115338/

fehlt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nabir (6. April 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=27683 (Quagmirrans Auge) habe ich irgendwie nicht finden können.


----------



## Zidinjo (6. April 2008)

Sind das nicht Gm Items oder so weil die sehr gut sind:C


----------



## Pipe_2000 (17. April 2008)

Ich kann die Kugel des Seelenfressers auch nicht finden


----------



## Omidas (20. April 2008)

Ist zwar keinItem in dem Sinne, aber die Verzauberung +15 Verteidigung auf
Brust fehlt noch Brust - Verteidigung


----------



## Lady Lillith (21. April 2008)

Häuptlingsschultern des Bären

Kabalistengürtel desAffen

Amethysband des Feuerwiederstandes


----------

